# Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab



## sister_in_act (9. Juni 2010)

Halle alle

ich brauche dringend  eure hilfe.
letztes jahr habe ich 3 clematis an ein rankgitter gesetzt. eine blaue , gefüllte alleine und 2 rosfarbene auf die andere seite.
während die rosa clematis gewuchert sind und wunderschön geblüht haben ist die blaue nach einer blüte ( die beim kauf schon da war) langsam aber sicher immer weiter zurückgegangen.
in diesem jahr plötzlich war sie  als erste schon wieder da und bis  fast einen m hoch auch wunderbar im blattwerk und blütenansatz.
seit etwa einer woche nun verdorrt sie regelrecht. hier bilder

:    

an den stengeln* sieht man helles holz( ich weiß nicht , ob die bezeichnung so paßt)

hier der vergleich .im vordergrund am rankgitter die rosafarbenen, im hintergrund am kräuterbeet die kranke blaue:
 

was soll ich tun? rausreißen? oder gibt es noch hilfe....

lb grüße ulla


----------



## Conny (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab*

Hallo Ulla,

mir fällt da die Clematiswelke ein.
Es gibt noch Hoffnung


----------



## Plätscher (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab*

Hallo Ulla,

google mal nach Clematiswelke. Sieht mir ganz danach aus. Tipps wie damit umzugehen ist gebe ich lieber nicht ab, hatte sie zum Glück noch nicht.

Viel Erfolg

Da war ich wohl zu langsam


----------



## Corgula (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab*

Schwer zu sagen, anhand der Bilder, aber das plötzliche Verdorren, welches du beschreibst, könnte leider die Clematis-Welke sein. 

Vorbeugend wirken optimaler Standort (sonnig und luftig für den Kopf, feucht und kühl für die Füße deiner Clematis) 
Clematis, auch wenn's schön aussieht, nicht zu dicht zusammen pflanzen, damit sich die Krankheit nicht überträgt.
Sofortmaßnahme wären deftiger Rückschnitt bis ins gesunde Holz, evtl. Schachtelhalmbrühe spritzen. Verdorrtes nicht auf den Kompost geben!
Lieben Gruß vonner
Billie


----------



## Dawn (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab*

Ja, sonnig und luftig ist optimal, aber bloß nicht windig! Da geht sie nämlich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit an dieser dämlichen Welke ein. Bei mir sind sie dann am gesündesten, wenn sie mitten in einer kräftigen Rose wachsen, wo sie sich so festklammern, dass nix mehr wackelt, wenn sich die Luft bewegt. Alles andere ist hier spätestens nach 3 Jahren dem Tod geweiht. Ich hab an den meisten Stellen aufgegeben, Clematis zu pflanzen!


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab*

vielen lieben dank an euch für die schnellen tipps

habe sie nun bis zum boden zurückgeschnitten . weiter kam ich nicht weil dort ja der __ bodendecker dicht alles zugewuchert hat.
was das luftige angeht..bei uns windet es häufig.
an der garagenmauer (bild 3) wächst seit vielen jahren eina jackmanii problemlos und die beiden anderen clematis sind eher mehr dem wind ausgesetzt gewesen als die *kranke* direkt am kräuterbeet.
ich hatte schon vermutet, daß die *kranke*,  eine gefüllte blaue ( name ) vielleicht empfindlicher ist als ville de lyon und montana, die ja einfache blüten haben.
mal sehen wie es wird.

nochmal danke und habt einen schönen sommertag

gruß ulla


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab*

Hi Ulla,

einige Sorten haben auch keine Probleme mit der Clematis-Welke - dazu gehören m.W. die Montanas und die Alpinas. Bei mir hat bisher jede Clematis die Welke bekommen bis auf meine Alpina.


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Hilfe..Clematis stirbt ab*

Hallo Ulla,
also, daß mit dem "Wind unverträglich", kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Wir haben sehr oft heftig Wind hier... und dann schau Dir mal diese "Multi Blue" an.
Sie steht voll im Wind, egal aus welcher Richtung er kommt.
 

Hier die "Wada Primerose", ebenfalls voll dem Westwind ausgesetzt, auch kein Problem.
 

Sowohl die Multi Blue am Rosenbogen, als auch die Wada Primerose am Holzpfeiler vom Carport, wurden erst im letzten Frühjahr gesetzt.
Was ich bei unseren "Clemis" mache, ich beschatte ihre Füße ordentlich, meist mit einem halben, alten Ton-Übertopf, wenn dieser aus irgendwelchen Gründen zu Bruch gegangen ist.
Gedüngt werden sie nur bei Austrieb, nicht mehr wenn sie anfangen Knospen zu bilden.
Reichlich Wasser kriegen sie, welches auch gut ablaufen kann.
Insgesamt habe ich 10 verschiedene Clemis im Garten, lediglich 2 wachsen etwas zögerlich, der Rest ist voll durchgestartet.. und das nach DEM Winter.
Drück' Dir die Daumen, daß Deine Clemi noch die Kurve kriegt.


----------

